# Question regarding renting without a contract in Italy?



## benitograffagnino (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi guys

In the 1990s my grandfather built a house in Sicily, it's a big house that has now been divided into apartments, in total we have 3 apartments and a basement.

My father never came to Sicily in 9 years, and my other uncle didn't either. One of our uncles had been renting the apartment out for the past 5 years to a tenant without a contract paying cash in hand. Apparently the rent was 130 euros per month which gave them access to both top apartments and the basement access for storage

Because I live in Peru I don't spend much time in Europe but decided to go to the house while the Peruvian border was shut, an argument has ensued between my uncle and my father,

All the utilities are in the tenants name, he has threatened to cut off the electric unless we paid him 190 euros although his rent was suppose to cover all utilities

He has now decided to leave the property and my uncle has told him he can at the end of the month, he doesn't have a legally binding contract, we are thinking of contacting a solicitor as this may mean my Dad is liable for the tenants living there for that period of time and wanted to ask if anyone knew the process? I would imagine renting without a contract in Italy, especially Sicily is quite common.

We have been told that they are cutting the electric and gave us a number to call to register it in our name but won't give us a date when it will be cut.

We also asked for the key to our apartment and he said he rented it from my uncle he will give the key back to my uncle. So essentially he has access to all areas of the house including where we live!

We suspect my uncle has been receiving more money than what he is telling us and the tenant had use of the downstairs apartment and had their BBQ out the back

If we asked them to leave, would they have any legal right to stay in the apartment? Obviously all their utilities are registered in their name so that is more than enough proof that they have lived here we have written proof also.

We are going to see a solicitor to try and get to the bottom of this, but any help from someone who knows would be amazing in regards to renting without a contract/tax etc

Thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Evicting people is hard and depending on the age of the people can even be impossible. The elderly can't be evicted.

Changing the utilities isn't a huge issue. It's easier if they haven't actually been turned off. You just do a voltura. But you can turn the electricity back on very quickly. You just need to file the paperwork. Problem is with the current laws you'll need proof that you own the property. That means find the paperwork now while you're waiting.

Once they leave you should change the locks. You never know how many copies are out there.

If he cuts off the electric at most it'll cost you 



> Il costo del Subentro, per una fornitura di energia elettrica è composto da un onere amministrativo di Euro 25,81 e da un corrispettivo commerciale di Euro 23,00, per un totale di Euro 48,81 + Iva.
> 
> I costi sono stabiliti dall’Autorità di Regolazione per Energia, Reti e Ambiente (ARERA) con revisione annuale
> 
> ...


. Why does he want €190??


https://www.enel.it/it/supporto/faq/subentro


https://www.enel.it/it/supporto/faq/titolarita-immobile


----------

